# ice off, now algea



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

My pond was in great shape going into winter. Now with the ice off, really can't believe the algea. How early can you use copper.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't now about the copper but my pond is the same, it has a lot floating around


----------



## Georgio_P (Jun 4, 2010)

How large is your pond? I've had luck with a 36W UV Sterilizer\ UV Clarifier and a 2100GPH pump. It uses UV light to break up free floating algae and kills them instantly by destroying their DNA. You then get a mass of green gel, but the water will clear up faster than most chemical methods. Copper will kill many invertebrates as well. This may disrupt your pond's ecosystem.


----------



## buckeyedude (Feb 5, 2008)

chopper said:


> My pond was in great shape going into winter. Now with the ice off, really can't believe the algea. How early can you use copper.


You should wait till water temperature gets to 60 degrees before you do anything.I use cutrine in my pond. Just Sprayed it yesterday with my 15 gal pull behind sprayer mix three quarters gal to 15 gal of water always does the job.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Not sure what you ended up doing but-Be very careful with algae killers. I've used the liquid copper in my pond(~3/5 of an acre but ave depth is maybe 5 ft. off and on for years without incident. Last year, couldn't find the liquid and used crystals. The container said it was for a one acre pond so I only used half! Killed EIGHT 20 yr old amurs, couple big bass and couple bigger cats! My pond is aerated 24-7, 365 days a year and I thought there would be no problem with oxygen depletion. Wrong. ODNR said with variable storms/weather patterns, they would not have recommended treating at all! and only half of the pond at two week intervals! Be careful, read the instructions carefully(if you don't understand them clearly, DON'T TREAT!) Sorry sight hauling 40"+, 25-30# fish you have practically handfed grass clippings to back to the woods for a raccoon/opossum feast!!


----------

